# I oved on cd 22-23!anyone with me?!!!late ovulation



## Bubbub

So i ovulated pretty late this cylcle.i have 30-31 days cycle.anyone want to share their chart,symptoms,etc?this is first time that i ovulated this late so i am gonna see if this is my bfp cycle:shrug:i have loads of other issues but inwant to stay positive.shall we??:flower:

I am cd 25 today


----------



## sharan

Just to give you hope:

I tend to ovulate quite late in my cycle. The two BFPs that I got were when ovulation took place on cd 23 and 28. In both cases the pregnancy was viable. I've got ds1 to show for the first on and my loss of ds2 was to do with factors about me and not him. 

So you can have a healthy successful pregnancy with a late ovulation.


----------



## Bubbub

Oh i really hope sharan it happens for me too!right now i am happy that atleast i ovulated:happydance:
I was giving up hope that i will ovulate...
Thanks for good words sharan:flower:


----------



## 291

CD 20 of a 31 day cycle here


----------



## Bubbub

Hey 291:flower:
So how many dpo are you?


----------



## 291

I got to 11, then the witch came :(
On a new cycle now.


----------



## Bubbub

Oh sorry for the witch to get you:growlmad:
I thought late ovulation meant late period:dohh:
So it shortens the lp?u usually have 11 days lp?


----------



## Shortstuff88

Hey I ovulated on cd23 of my last cycle :] And I got my period 13dpo so I had a very long cycle. It was my first time using OPKs though and actually working out when I ovulated so I'm hoping that this cycle I'll o a bit sooner! 36 days is a long time to wait to find out if you're pregnant or not haha. xx


----------



## Bubbub

Hey shortstuff88 :flower:i hear ya completely!my normal cycle is 31 days and usual lp is 16-17 days.i feel it takes ages to wait for a new cycle.it totally sucks!i dont know what made me ov this late this cycle but i know for sure its gonna be veryyyy long cycle.i wish i get lucky this time as everytime when my body works like clockwork i never got a bfp..maybe this off cycle gets me something good..really good...a :bfp: ..ahhh


----------



## Shortstuff88

Bubbub said:


> Hey shortstuff88 :flower:i hear ya completely!my normal cycle is 31 days and usual lp is 16-17 days.i feel it takes ages to wait for a new cycle.it totally sucks!i dont know what made me ov this late this cycle but i know for sure its gonna be veryyyy long cycle.i wish i get lucky this time as everytime when my body works like clockwork i never got a bfp..maybe this off cycle gets me something good..really good...a :bfp: ..ahhh

Well you never know!! Fx for you :]
In back on CD2 atm so I've got Ges to go again!!


----------



## 291

Bubbub said:


> Oh sorry for the witch to get you:growlmad:
> I thought late ovulation meant late period:dohh:
> So it shortens the lp?u usually have 11 days lp?

My LP before my son was 10 days, this cycle was charted s I got 11 days. So this is about normal for me.


----------



## Bubbub

291 said:


> Bubbub said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry for the witch to get you:growlmad:
> I thought late ovulation meant late period:dohh:
> So it shortens the lp?u usually have 11 days lp?
> 
> My LP before my son was 10 days, this cycle was charted s I got 11 days. So this is about normal for me.Click to expand...

Okay...i have really long lp which makes 2ww a bit longer...its 16-17 days normally.too much to wait after ov


----------



## 291

Bubbub said:


> 291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbub said:
> 
> 
> Oh sorry for the witch to get you:growlmad:
> I thought late ovulation meant late period:dohh:
> So it shortens the lp?u usually have 11 days lp?
> 
> My LP before my son was 10 days, this cycle was charted s I got 11 days. So this is about normal for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay...i have really long lp which makes 2ww a bit longer...its 16-17 days normally.too much to wait after ovClick to expand...

Sure iis, only I do not show up early on as BFP so would have to wait 14-18 DPO to get a certain result.


----------



## babysaa

I usually have a 30-31 cycle and I O around CD20. Last month was the first month using opk and I got a positive on CD 18,19,20.

Good luck to you ladies this month, hopefully AF doesn't show in March!! :hugs:


----------



## Bubbub

babysaa said:


> I usually have a 30-31 cycle and I O around CD20. Last month was the first month using opk and I got a positive on CD 18,19,20.
> 
> Good luck to you ladies this month, hopefully AF doesn't show in March!! :hugs:

Babysaa:flower:yes we hope for a bfp cycle this month:happydance:how many dpo areyou?


----------



## babysaa

Today I'm on CD6, AF has left me today. I still have about 2 weeks to go till O feels like forever. Will start my opk in about a week.

How about yourself? Are you sill waiting to O?


----------



## 291

babysaa said:


> Today I'm on CD6, AF has left me today. I still have about 2 weeks to go till O feels like forever. Will start my opk in about a week.
> 
> How about yourself? Are you sill waiting to O?

Im with you, I have about 15 days from today to ovulation should all go well this month, really hoping it comes earlier and hoping for BFP this month, then it'll be hubbies birthday present. I lucked out on a Valentines day gift.


----------



## Bubbub

babysaa said:


> Today I'm on CD6, AF has left me today. I still have about 2 weeks to go till O feels like forever. Will start my opk in about a week.
> 
> How about yourself? Are you sill waiting to O?

I am 4 dpo today! I waited to o forever this cycle. It happened late for me on cd22... I am just trying not to symptom spot..ya know The last week in 2ww is the hardest part for me..infact I count hours instead of days :lol:

Anyway to rant a bit I boozed yesterday coz I had a fight with my hubby on baby making part! I was pretty upset and am thinking of leaving ttc for a while


----------



## ttcin2012

I too ov on CD 23. Lp of 15 days. Waiting to ov in 12 days from now


----------



## wannabemomy37

bubbub I a smo glad I found this thread!!

I usually ovulate around CD13 or so, but this month I don't think I ovulated till around CD20!!! My cycles change slightly but about 30 days is normal for me. I have had a 28 day cycle as well as a 35 day cycle, however.

I am assuming I will get AF a week later then?? This has never happened to me, and I've really only been paying attention to my cycles for the last 5 cycles or so. We are I guess NTNP kindof, but I almost want to take a break from TTC completely because things aren't going as well as I wish they were with my bf :(

Anyways, we are very similar in our cycles/ovulation and thought it would be cool to chat!

:flower:


----------



## Bubbub

wannabemomy37 said:


> bubbub I a smo glad I found this thread!!
> 
> I usually ovulate around CD13 or so, but this month I don't think I ovulated till around CD20!!! My cycles change slightly but about 30 days is normal for me. I have had a 28 day cycle as well as a 35 day cycle, however.
> 
> I am assuming I will get AF a week later then?? This has never happened to me, and I've really only been paying attention to my cycles for the last 5 cycles or so. We are I guess NTNP kindof, but I almost want to take a break from TTC completely because things aren't going as well as I wish they were with my bf :(
> 
> Anyways, we are very similar in our cycles/ovulation and thought it would be cool to chat!
> 
> :flower:

hey wannabemomy37:flower: i have similar story to share.Its first cycle i oved this late but nevertheless i oved cos I was scared that i was having an anovulatory cycle.

Most of the time lp remains constant give or take 1 or 2 days hence i would say yes..expect your af as many days late!but we would definitely want a bfp instead:thumbup:

With so many issues between me and hubby regarding ttc I seriously want to give it a break.I just wish i get bfp this cycle so that we dont have to deal with ttc issues atleast:happydance:

it would be lovely to chat with you:friends: 

which cd are you?


----------



## Bubbub

ttcin2012 said:


> I too ov on CD 23. Lp of 15 days. Waiting to ov in 12 days from now

Ttcin2012:flower:
Are you on a new cycle?


----------



## Bubbub

Bump


----------



## steph.

Hi, can i join? I usually o on cd19 or 20. Currently on cd17 of 33 day cycle. Feels like i'm just waiting around for ages and ages to o. This is my 2nd cycle ttc n.2 but i'm feeling really positive this cycle. Today this lady phoned trying to sell me wine and i said i wasnt interested because i was pregnant haha! Felt really good to say it even though it was a lie. She asked me when i was due and i said november...which would be way too early to be pregnant with a baby due in nov but never mind. At least i got her off the phone :haha:


----------



## Bubbub

steph. said:


> Hi, can i join? I usually o on cd19 or 20. Currently on cd17 of 33 day cycle. Feels like i'm just waiting around for ages and ages to o. This is my 2nd cycle ttc n.2 but i'm feeling really positive this cycle. Today this lady phoned trying to sell me wine and i said i wasnt interested because i was pregnant haha! Felt really good to say it even though it was a lie. She asked me when i was due and i said november...which would be way too early to be pregnant with a baby due in nov but never mind. At least i got her off the phone :haha:

Hey steph.:flower:

I feel hun how we wait for ages to o and then for the cycle to end with a bfp or af:shrug:feeling positive is a definitely the best way to approach things as it makes the wait less cumbersome!one cycle i was browsing for maternity dresses online:dohh:hahaha it happens with everyone! Who knows this is our lucky cycle!i am positive too.

Prolly we would be testing at the same time..i am 5 dpo and will be testing oround 22 feb:thumbup:


----------



## steph.

i think the earliest i can test is the 25th, i'll be around 10 dpo. Though no doub i'll be peeing on that stick way before then...


----------



## Bubbub

I know...hope we both get our bfp this cycle:baby:


----------



## gidge

I only have one cycle charted from doing temps and I O´d on CD19 and had a 29 day cycle. 
Feels like forever waiting to O!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I am now on CD27; I am pretty sure I am only 7dpo now....Which is crazy because that means everything is a week later...I would be getting AF any day now.
Have been having cramping since ovulation; on/off but still every day since. Anybody else???


----------



## Bubbub

wannabemomy37 said:


> I am now on CD27; I am pretty sure I am only 7dpo now....Which is crazy because that means everything is a week later...I would be getting AF any day now.
> Have been having cramping since ovulation; on/off but still every day since. Anybody else???

Wannabemomy even i am 6 dpo with late ovulation this cycle.have been cramping on and off after ov as well and TMI very gassy with a bit loose stools.nips are tender and red too but i get that normally.so none of the symptoms i am counting upon as of now:wacko:


----------



## Bubbub

gidge said:


> I only have one cycle charted from doing temps and I O´d on CD19 and had a 29 day cycle.
> Feels like forever waiting to O!!!

Hey gidge:flower:
I feel ya hun! Hope this is our month:hugs:


----------



## ttcin2012

Bubbub said:


> ttcin2012 said:
> 
> 
> I too ov on CD 23. Lp of 15 days. Waiting to ov in 12 days from now
> 
> Ttcin2012:flower:
> Are you on a new cycle?Click to expand...

Hi bubbub
Yes I am on a new cycle. CD 13 today. Will hopefully od in 10 days which is around our wedding anniversary. I usually don't test before 18 dpo which is march 13! So its a looooong way from now! Damn these long cycles.


----------



## Bubbub

ttcin2012 said:


> Bubbub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcin2012 said:
> 
> 
> I too ov on CD 23. Lp of 15 days. Waiting to ov in 12 days from now
> 
> Ttcin2012:flower:
> Are you on a new cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi bubbub
> Yes I am on a new cycle. CD 13 today. Will hopefully od in 10 days which is around our wedding anniversary. I usually don't test before 18 dpo which is march 13! So its a looooong way from now! Damn these long cycles.Click to expand...

Wow thats some long wait hun!i am with you here:hugs:


----------



## jessschuck

I know this is a little old of a thread, but did anyone end up getting bfp with late ovulation, I think I out-due all of you lol. I'm just noe ovulating, and I'm on cycle day 43.


----------



## ariel01

Hi Jessschuck and all! I too would be interested to hear if anyone ended up with bfp. I'm just starting to chart BBTs and am on CD 39 with no idea if/when I've ovulated. Fertility Friend wasn't even helpful.  

Jess - so you just O'd today on cd43? Is this normal for you or quite irregular?


----------



## jessschuck

hey ariel01! there is no normal for me lol. last time i ovulated on cycle day 33, which was on like, december 30th, got a bfp, it ended in a chemical on January 14th. I am currently on the cycle following that. The cycle before the December one, was october 6th through November 28th, it was a 51 day cycle. So unfortunately for me, there is no normal.


----------



## babysaa

Update, this month I actually got my positive opk on cd14/15 so I ovulated much earlier then the usual. Next will see what happens testing on the 7th/Mar.

Please keep us posted if you get your bfp


----------



## SmplyBlessed

I ovulated on C19 as well...I'm only 10DPO and had a weency bit of spotting this evening then nothing...IDK what's up, but AF would've normally came yesterday (C28)...I'd like to know if anyone got their BFP as well.... 

Also --- @ariel01 - I use myfertilitycharts(dot)com the app on android is MyFertility. It has some good reviews from ARNPs and I love it...took it to my OB last week and she LOVES it as well. Maybe a good one to use if FF wasn't any luck for you??


----------



## 291

CD 20 again, Ov may have just happened in the past 1-2 days, so awaiting high temps and a bfp now. A last ditch bd tonight hopefully and fingers X till testing day (*around March 16).


----------



## jessschuck

291, I'm right there with you, pretty sure I ovulated today, or am ovulating. I had ewcm yesterday and the day before, and kept peeing on my ovulation tests expecting a smiley because of my cm being the ewcm, nothing though... until this morning... got my smiley, i had a tiny very thin shiny ewcm in the am.. but the rest of the day I've been creamy... and every single time I pee on a stick today, no matter how many times or how diluted my urine is... smiley faces. I got compulsive and tested 6 times throughout the day... every time was a smiley...so what do you think?? since my ewcm started drying up today, today would ovulation day right????? God I hope its not tomarrow!!!! ughhh LOL

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40e81b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hope2be2013

I'm CD17 with no ovulation yet, but I'm feeling so achy/crampy tonight... All in my lower abdomen and legs. Hopefully it will be soon


----------



## 291

jessschuck said:


> 291, I'm right there with you, pretty sure I ovulated today, or am ovulating. I had ewcm yesterday and the day before, and kept peeing on my ovulation tests expecting a smiley because of my cm being the ewcm, nothing though... until this morning... got my smiley, i had a tiny very thin shiny ewcm in the am.. but the rest of the day I've been creamy... and every single time I pee on a stick today, no matter how many times or how diluted my urine is... smiley faces. I got compulsive and tested 6 times throughout the day... every time was a smiley...so what do you think?? since my ewcm started drying up today, today would ovulation day right????? God I hope its not tomarrow!!!! ughhh LOL
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40e81b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Fingers crossed for you, I got a smiley then it seems ovulated within a few hours. I do not get strong lines on OPK sticks, hate those darn things. 
Looks like if your temp spikes tomorrow morning it may just be happening 12-48 hours from now.


----------



## 291

Hope2be2013 said:


> I'm CD17 with no ovulation yet, but I'm feeling so achy/crampy tonight... All in my lower abdomen and legs. Hopefully it will be soon

Hope that egg's about to bust out and grove a few moves for you... :)


----------



## tatsNflowers

well hello ladies!
i oved around cd22 this cycle.
first time using ovulation tests.
=)


----------



## Bubbub

Sorry ladies i dont have agood news on this part..i ovd late on cd 22 and got my af 14 dpo...it was a little early for me as my lp is 16-17 days.nevertheless i am happy and i want this cycle to be normal...i usually ov around cd 13-15! :flower:

For some strange reason my bbt is still in post ov range.but i am not paying too much attention to it as heard bbt during af are usually all over the place!

Good luck all of you:thumbup:


----------



## Bubbub

291 said:


> Hope2be2013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD17 with no ovulation yet, but I'm feeling so achy/crampy tonight... All in my lower abdomen and legs. Hopefully it will be soon
> 
> Hope that egg's about to bust out and grove a few moves for you... :)Click to expand...


Lol 291 i just imagined the eggy doing the grooves:haha:


----------



## ariel01

Hi SimplyBlessed and all!

Thanks for the tip on myfertilitycharts! I will check it out, since FF isn't really helping with my O date this cycle (which finally ended after 40 days today)! I had spotted on CD25, so I'm guessing ovulation was around then since I can't really tell my temps. Next cycle I'll by using OPKs to see if that helps, especially since my cycles are still so varied. 

Hoping the best for you SmplyBlessed and everyone else trying this month!!!!


----------

